

Tell HN: Everything is going to be alright - bestrong

I apologize for posting under a pseudonym. I am mildly bipolar, and well after a month of depression, I feel much better now. I know this might sound like I am trolling, but really I guess there are people on HN this moment that are depressed, sad, or undergoing a negative phase in their lives, and I just wanted to let you all know:<p>Everything is going to be alright. You are stronger that you think you are.
======
dazmiller
Every night is followed by the sunrise my friend. No matter how dark the night
is, the next day will always bring light.

------
ScottBurson
Glad you're feeling better. Depression is tough.

